# CM 9 / 10



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I just thought I would share that I think I am getting an ulcer awaiting the release of a AOKP or AOSP version of CM 9 or 10 for my thunderbolt. I know the devs are working hard and there is no way I would ever ask for an ETA or push them. It just feels like Christmas eve every 5 minutes I check the site......... God I cant wait for Christmas morning! Keep up the awesome work guys, ya'll are awesome!


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone know how many different devs are still working on the bolt?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

gammaxgoblin said:


> anyone know how many different devs are still working on the bolt?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Not many really. Just more of tinkering than actual deving. It's an old phone that everything that could be done was done.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allo_87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> It's an old phone that everything that could be done was done.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Until ICS landed... Hopefully that will have a few devs pulling their thunderbolt out of the closet and giving it one last go *crosses fingers*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Don't think many has their bolts still.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

liquid and jester are gonna drop a bomb on us soon. the kind of bomb that melts your face off and leaves nothing but a burnt skull, happily grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

bukowski said:


> liquid and jester are gonna drop a bomb on us soon. the kind of bomb that melts your face off and leaves nothing but a burnt skull, happily grinning from ear to ear.


How can a skull grin if all the skin was melted off?


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keifla96 said:


> I just thought I would share that I think I am getting an ulcer awaiting the release of a AOKP or AOSP version of CM 9 or 10 for my thunderbolt. I know the devs are working hard and there is no way I would ever ask for an ETA or push them. It just feels like Christmas eve every 5 minutes I check the site......... God I cant wait for Christmas morning! Keep up the awesome work guys, ya'll are awesome!


An ulcer's pretty serious stuff, man... I would go to the hospital if I were you.

Meanwhile, if the OG Droid got Jelly Bean, we can get it, and in Daily Driver condition.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> An ulcer's pretty serious stuff, man... I would go to the hospital if I were you.
> 
> Meanwhile, if the OG Droid got Jelly Bean, we can get it, and in Daily Driver condition.












As far as I know, the droid 1 barely has a working ICS.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1393632



> still broken:
> camera flash
> gps (it was working before. RDS_SOCKET permission issue??)
> speakerphone and bluetooth mic routing
> ...


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

It was on Engadget a few days ago, but yes, it's just for show, really. Most items are broken. And ICS on the A855 was extremely slow so I doubt it 4.0+ will ever go anywhere practical.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Not many really. Just more of tinkering than actual deving. It's an old phone that everything that could be done was done.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Explain to me how everything that can possibly be done with this phone has already been accomplished. The only thing I see that held things up was the ril.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i think everything that could be done with gingerbread on the bolt has been done, but not everything in general. when official ICS comes, we still have great developers out there. teambamf, infectedrom, teamliquid, workshed (if we can convince him lol). and let's not forget newt, who said that he is interested in making something from an official leak... and nitsuj, who said something similar... and kdb424... and icedventimocha... there's a few others too, but i'm rambling again...


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought Team Liquid called it quits because they "knew" we weren't getting ICS or something like that? I mean JMOD took over the Liquid ICS ROM.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> I thought Team Liquid called it quits because they "knew" we weren't getting ICS or something like that? I mean JMOD took over the Liquid ICS ROM.


well... jester is an official member of team liquid, and he convinced liquid to continue work on liquid ICS mecha. the ongoing development of liquid ICS mecha is a collaborative effort between jester and liquid... jester says as much in his thread. we are fortunate to have liquid and his team working on roms for us, liquid's dedication to quality developments dates back to the O.G. droid...


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I did not know that. Kudos to them all of course!

I wonder how much a dev like him/they (as a team) make from donations? It must be decent.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> I did not know that. Kudos to them all of course!
> 
> I wonder how much a dev like him/they (as a team) make from donations? It must be decent.


well, i have no idea. one would assume that their donation total is higher than average due to a larger total user pool than average from multiple device support over a period of years, but that's just an assumption. contrary to what some may say, teamliquid isn't in it for money. the occasional donations would hardly justify countless hours of development and sleepless nights if money was the only motive.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> well, i have no idea. one would assume that their donation total is higher than average due to a larger total user pool than average from multiple device support over a period of years, but that's just an assumption. contrary to what some may say, teamliquid isn't in it for money. the occasional donations would hardly justify countless hours of development and sleepless nights if money was the only motive.


Sorry a while back liquid went on a rant about how disappointed he was in the thunderbolt community on how little donations he got and why should he waste his time on us beings we don't appreciate him. So yeah liquid is in it for the money.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Sorry a while back liquid went on a rant about how disappointed he was in the thunderbolt community on how little donations he got and why should he waste his time on us beings we don't appreciate him. So yeah liquid is in it for the money.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah, i actually remember that post and the aftermath of it. liquid is still chiefly responsible for our ICS with data even after that. every developer likely hopes that their efforts will gain enough in donations to acquire new devices, make the process worthwhile, etc. hours of thankless work on the thunderbolt's RIL could make anyone post without thinking about the content and consequences of said post. i've posted things that've gotten me a backlash before, so i can hardly judge someone else for doing the same. can you say that you were so apalled by liquid's post or your perception of his motives that you don't use his work? when staff intervened in that thread, i considered the matter closed is all.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

But don't say liquid isn't in it for the money. It isn't the first time he has pulled this stunt. A man is judged by his actions good or bad. I was just pointing out something on what you said nothing more.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> But don't say liquid isn't in it for the money. It isn't the first time he has pulled this stunt. A man is judged by his actions good or bad. I was just pointing out something on what you said nothing more.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


true. some of the stuff he's done is questionable. pandering for donations is against forum rules, and was the. i enjoy and respect his work though, as i do all the dev's work (except one, but he was never a bolt dev.).


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Armada said:


> How can a skull grin if all the skin was melted off?


 With muscles.


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

The Rezound ICS source code was released and they have most things working on cm 9. How similar is the rezound to the thunderbolt and could someone easily port it over? I'm assuming Team Liquid will have a working AOSP RIL for the thunderbolt relatively soon.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

sundar2012 said:


> The Rezound ICS source code was released and they have most things working on cm 9. How similar is the rezound to the thunderbolt and could someone easily port it over? I'm assuming Team Liquid will have a working AOSP RIL for the thunderbolt relatively soon.


It would be better to just wait for official cm9 because porting from the rezound would take a long time and the ril still is a problem.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The bolt has never had an official cm release.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> The bolt has never had an official cm release.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The one slayher made was the official release but support was dropped because of the ril. I believe workshed was the official maintainer for a while.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

workshed is the official maintainer of CM on the eris, but the bolt never had an official maintainer and slayher's CM7 was never fully official either.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> The one slayher made was the official release but support was dropped because of the ril. I believe workshed was the official maintainer for a while.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nope all cm builds for the bolt are unofficial releases. As said due to the ril.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you guys see this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30930351

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Did you guys see this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30930351
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Do I need to click show full site?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Do I need to click show full site?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol No you shouldn't have to.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Did you guys see this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30930351
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hmm... looks very similar to MiUI and lewa OS. i hope we get a port, thanks for sharing heath! there's some interesting stuff floating around that is of interest to us on other sites. nitsuj has photos of his upcoming port up, and santod (a very awesome mod at infected) says he's thinking of building his own leak rom. exciting.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> hmm... looks very similar to MiUI and lewa OS. i hope we get a port, thanks for sharing heath! there's some interesting stuff floating around that is of interest to us on other sites. nitsuj has photos of his upcoming port up, and santod (a very awesome mod at infected) says he's thinking of building his own leak rom. exciting.


NP yeah I seen the sense 4 project and I'm sure he'll pull it off in no time. He's definitely good at what he does and a perfectionist as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Is nit gonna port that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Is nit gonna port that?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 i don't think he's said anything about it yet, but he's currently in the process of porting sense 4 to the bolt.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

and i just remembered trter's upcoming ICS release too! glad i still own a bolt for sure.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> i don't think he's said anything about it yet, but he's currently in the process of porting sense 4 to the bolt.


I knew about that a long time ago. He's awesome though and I can't wait to try his sense 4 port.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I knew about that a long time ago. He's awesome though and I can't wait to try his sense 4 port.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


agreed. nitsuj is a great developer, i'm sure it'll be a solid rom.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What I was thinking looks like miui

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i know this rant has been made hundreds of times by countless bolt owners, but man... just... f you verizon/htc. the bolt is your FLAGSHIP lte device, and you let her go down like the titanic, except we don't even get any swooning first from leo dicaprio. you just let us drown in a sea of frozen development.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bukowski said:


> i know this rant has been made hundreds of times by countless bolt owners, but man... just... f you verizon/htc. the bolt is your FLAGSHIP lte device, and you let her go down like the titanic, except we don't even get any swooning first from leo dicaprio. you just let us drown in a sea of frozen development.


that was a deftly delivered rant! my thoughts are this: HTC, never again. VZW, because of my data abuse, i'm stuck with you.


----------

